# Cactus ID



## Spidermolt (Apr 6, 2016)

So i just purchased these two cacti and I would love to know what they are exactly. Also i just bought them so I'll be re-potting them soon just in case people were going to comment on the pots they're in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark (Apr 6, 2016)

Due to globalization, accurately identifying tribe, genus, species and sub species requires genetic matching or waiting until it develops mature traits.
With immatures counting the spines, their growth pattern and their color and the color of the flesh will usually ballpark it, but expect occasional surprises.


----------

